# كتاب رائع بريمافيرا 6 بالعربي



## لبيب الحربي (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاعضاء الكرام 
احببت ان اقدم لكم هذا الكتاب الرائع والنادر في شرح برنامج بريمافيرا 6 ويحتوي على شرح ممتاز وسهل بالعربي وموضح بالصور..

اترككم مع الكتاب

( دليل العمل على برنامج بريمافيرا 6

إعداد المهندس حنا بللوز

اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم ولا تنسونا من دعائكم..

رابط التحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/106420554/3dce62a8/primavera_6_arabic_book.html


----------



## مرادعبدالله (19 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز علي الكتاب الاكثر من ممتاز


----------



## م محسن (19 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## م.طاهر (19 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وففقك الي ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## engmohamad (19 مايو 2009)

مشكور على الجهد وجارى التحميل


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (19 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير زميل لبيب 
فهذا البرنامج يحتاجه كل المهندسين و يحتاجون كل شرح عنه 
أكثر من هذه المشاركات وأهلاً بك في هذا النادي


----------



## eng: issa (19 مايو 2009)

بوركت يا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله الخيررررررر


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (19 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا اخانا الكريم على مجهودك وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم على الكتاب المفيد وياريت كل العضاء يعملو مثلك بان يضعو شرح مختصر عن الملفات التي يضعو لها رابط تحميل
لكي لا نضطر الى تحميل اشياء هي في الاساس موجودة عندنا 
وشكرا لك مرة ثانية


----------



## فيصل2010 (19 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا اخ لبيب الحربي


----------



## rabie goubi (20 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## الفاتح ملتقى (20 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و ربنا يحفظك من كل مكروه امين


----------



## وليوما (20 مايو 2009)

مشششكوووووووووور لأخى العزيز وجعل هذه العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## باسم مصطفى كامل (20 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم على الكتاب المفيد


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (20 مايو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم على الكتاب المفيد وياريت كل العضاء يعملو مثلك بان يضعو شرح مختصر عن الملفات التي يضعو لها رابط تحميل
> لكي لا نضطر الى تحميل اشياء هي في الاساس موجودة عندنا
> وشكرا لك مرة ثانية


صحيح ملحوظة مهمة وانا معك وشكرا جزيلا على الكتاب جاري التحميل


----------



## alaa eldin farag (20 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng abo adel (20 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس وليد السيد (20 مايو 2009)

الف شكر على الكتاب الهائل


----------



## eng abo adel (20 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع به جميع الزملاء


----------



## ابوحباجا (20 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي لبيب و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد اللامي (20 مايو 2009)

الف شكر وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كناوية (20 مايو 2009)

بارك الله و جزاك خيراً


----------



## راسم النعيمي (20 مايو 2009)

سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الكراديسى (21 مايو 2009)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (21 مايو 2009)

ألف شكر علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## khalid goher (22 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز و بارك الله فيك ، كتاب اكثر من جيد


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك على المجهود


----------



## mouh (23 مايو 2009)

merci énormément pour votre formidable contribution


----------



## SIDA (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ياريت اعرف حاجة عن ملفات الضغط


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (26 مايو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً جاري التحميل


----------



## منة الرحمن (26 مايو 2009)

جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ...........


----------



## تركيا (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## عبده العربي (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذا الكتاب الرائع...وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## احمد كم الماز (27 مايو 2009)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## كوردستان (28 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز*​


----------



## مهندسة نورا (28 مايو 2009)

الف شكر على هذا الكتاب:16:


----------



## lorens (28 مايو 2009)

تسلم ايديك الحلوين و جزاك الله الف خير يا امير


----------



## لبيب الحربي (28 مايو 2009)

اشكركم جميعا واتمنى لكم الفائدة ,,,


----------



## النجاري (28 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووور يااخي مابيك قصرة


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (29 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا خير الجزاء سلمت يداك .... واتمنى ان تضع رابط للبرنامج أيضا لأني محتاجه ... دمتم طيبين


----------



## م كراجة (29 مايو 2009)

شكرااااا لك و اذا كان بالامكان تزويدي برابط للبرنامج نفسه و شكراا


----------



## لبيب الحربي (31 مايو 2009)

هذا رابط لتحميل برنامج بريمافيرا 6 وهو عبارة عن ملف تورنت بحجم صغير جدا لضمان عملية التحميل دون انقطاع وبصراحة انا حملت البرنامج من نفس الملف ولم يحصل عندي اي مشكلة والحمد لله
اتمنا ان تستفيدوا منه 

http://www.4shared.com/file/108168385/cb2c3400/Primavera_Project_Planner_P6.html


----------



## str (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
اخوك str


----------



## يوسف أديب فكري (18 يونيو 2009)

كتاب جميل جدا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## السَّبنتى (20 يونيو 2009)

*شكر و عرفان*

:12::13::14:

جزاك الله خيراً كثيرا
وأثابك على هذا الكتاب الرائع أجراً عظيما

:67: مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووررر :67: 
:77::77::77:​


----------



## لهون جاف (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز علي الكتاب


----------



## allhgory (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## امير الصباح (20 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و جاري التحميل


----------



## العبقرية (20 يونيو 2009)

اخى الكريم 
الرابط الاول لا يعمل ولا اعرف كيفية تحميله من التورنيت ارجو افادتى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## فاجومى (21 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز علي الكتاب الاكثر من ممتاز*​


----------



## aiman saleh (16 يوليو 2009)

كتاب رائع جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (16 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم ...............وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## abunabit (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخى الفاضل 
ووفقك الله لما قيه الخير


----------



## SALAR2005 (31 يوليو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mbakir88 (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرللك اخي الكريم وباركك الله


----------



## hany elkazzaz (22 أغسطس 2009)

سلامو عليكو الاول
كل عام وانتم بخير ومبارك عليكو الشهر الكريم
انا بعمل backup صحيح وميه ميه
بس لما ارجع اعمل restore بيظهري رساله محتواها
ان media family 2 واللي عامل Provied 1 بس ولازم يبقوا اتنين 
مش فاهم محتوى الرساله
ودي بتظهر معايا لما لغيت البرنامج مع SQL ورجعت سطبته تاني
وظهرت معايا كمان لما فرمت الجهاز ورجعت نزلت البرنامج تاني

ارجو الافادة
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته


----------



## mhany80 (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## محمد السواكنى (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الفاضل واتمنى تزويدى بنسخة للبرنامج


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (30 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## hako (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل الخير 
حقيقة أن البرنامج مفيد جدا في ادارة المشاريع


----------



## ahmedafatah (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرررررررررررر


----------



## roshgar (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## مصطفى احمد سيد (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمر علي 86 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شباب ممكن ترفعو لنا الشرح على موقع اخر لان هذا الموقع لا يفتح في اليمن


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا.*


----------



## ايمن نور (8 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك اخوي لبيب على هذا الكتاب واتمنى لك التوفيق في مستقبلك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير
.........................


----------



## odwan (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم وألف شكر وتقدير وتقبل تحياتي
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## محمودشمس (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكر علي المجهود الرائع ......................


----------



## روان عبدالله رضوان (12 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا كتير عالمعلومات
بس بدي أسأل 
أنا بستخدم p3
مين أحسن؟


----------



## eng.farah (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
أشكرك أيها الزميل


----------



## jirar (12 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي الكريم 
شكراً لك على هذا الكتاب المفيد وجزاكم الله كل الخير ورحم الله والديكم


----------



## كمال محمد (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا.................


----------



## Dufani (18 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير و فتح عليك من ابواب نعمته


----------



## ريما1 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ...........


----------



## engineer saleh (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للمهندس القدير / لبيب الحربي على المجهود اللي بذله , جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وإلى الامام


----------



## koshok (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم*​


----------



## safwan rahhal (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وموضوع رائع ومتميز يابشمهندس


----------



## eys199 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ويجزيك الخير


----------



## hammam2003 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## ahmedafatah (11 نوفمبر 2009)

كتاب رائع ومفيد


----------



## mr-help4 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

Baraka allahou fika


----------



## هيسم سمعان (3 ديسمبر 2009)

عدنا و العود احمد


----------



## إنشائي طموح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.alfa (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم على الكتاب المفيد وياريت كل العضاء يعملو مثلك بان يضعو شرح مختصر عن الملفات التي يضعو لها رابط تحميل
لكي لا نضطر الى تحميل اشياء هي في الاساس موجودة عندنا 
وشكرا لك مرة ثانية*


----------



## civilengz (4 ديسمبر 2009)

والله جه في وقته 
مشكوووووووووووور 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## كروش المهندس (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا والله وفقك الله وزادك من العلم والتقوى وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## محمود الصقار (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى

محمود الصقار


----------



## لبهان الجرجري (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااا


----------



## حمادة فؤاد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks...


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا .............*​


----------



## mnmr68 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلا كتاب رائع من تصفحي السريع لة و ارجو ان يستفيد منة الجميع و شكرا لك!!!


----------



## عودى شرقاوى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الله العمري (15 ديسمبر 2009)

لماذا كل ملفات 4shared لا تقبل التحميل لدي أرجوا النصح مشكورين


----------



## sayedakl (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير يا اخ لبيب الحربي*​


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى وعزيزى المهندس
على المجهود الرائع فى نشر هذا الكتاب المتميز


----------



## Melsanan (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوتى فى الله وادعو الله ان اكون ممن ينفع الناس بما عنده وانا عندى مجموعة كتب فى ادارة المشروعات وسابدء بمشيئة الله بوضعها على الموقع


----------



## engineer saleh (7 يناير 2010)

بورك فيك يا بو حربي


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (27 يناير 2010)

thxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Akmal (27 يناير 2010)

الف شكر للملف الرائع


----------



## sreem (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك جزيلا فهذا البرنامج اصبح ضروري جدا تعلمه للمهندس


----------



## المهندس ريالي (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا اخ لبيب الحربي


----------



## SMAILIFE (28 يناير 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## عبد الوارث (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا عا=لى الكتاب ولكن نرجو الحصول على موافقة المؤلف لنشره


----------



## محمد لبيب الهابط (6 فبراير 2010)

thank you for all


----------



## محمد لبيب الهابط (6 فبراير 2010)

thank you


----------



## انس870 (6 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير يا اخ لبيب الحربي*


----------



## mokh (6 فبراير 2010)

جارى التحميل والاطلاع 
شكرا لك


----------



## المهندس الإنشائي (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng-Nidal (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا كتتتتتتتيييييييييررررررررر الك


----------



## الحسون المدني (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## خضر سالم (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الحبيب وبوركت جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## shakawa_h (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## ENG/Mairanda (18 فبراير 2010)

شطرا جزيلا و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وأثابك


----------



## هيثم محمد على (18 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم


----------



## ibrahimooo (18 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng.atheer (19 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وفقنا واياك الي ما يحبه ويرضاه*​


----------



## صبح صبح (15 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
موضوع رائع


----------



## ابن العميد (27 مارس 2010)

جاري التحميل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alaaelbadr (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الرائع روعه (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فاطمة عطية (25 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وففقك وشكرا" جزيلا" على جهودك*​


----------



## halim82 (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكور علي الجهد وجاري التحميل


----------



## ss_online1 (25 أبريل 2010)

************جزاكم الله خير الجزاء **************
اخوكم م سامح سمير 
دمياط الجديدة - مصر 
المنصورة 2002


----------



## msaid999 (26 أبريل 2010)

تسلم ايدك ... :75:​


----------



## mody_elsary (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (30 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ihablotfi (4 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

السلام عليكم
أشكركم على المجهود الكبير وفقكم الله و جزاكم عنا خيراً


----------



## mahmoud nawar (4 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engineer.medo43 (4 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## firasmohammed (18 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## khlio kolo (18 مايو 2010)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك على المجهود
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مجاهد عمر (18 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engineer ghaly (19 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## محمودشمس (19 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا واخلفة الله عليك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## medhat sadeek (20 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير يا اخ لبيب الحربي جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك
*


----------



## mohammed kandiel (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (20 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ع الرازق (20 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك اله خيرا


----------



## احمد ع الرازق (20 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا :28:


----------



## firasmohammed (24 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بك يا لبيب وباصحاب هذا الموقع الطيب


----------



## 1qaz (29 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف الف خير على المجهود الكبير


----------



## عبد الواحد يوسف (19 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا كتاب جيد


----------



## ياسرسلام (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*

مشكووووووووووووور يا اخى الكريم على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## lovesemsem (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكله مفيد
مشكوووووووور


----------



## hamzeaziz (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالله المسعودي (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shuaa said (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## tallrami (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## حفظ الله علي (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيتم خيرا وبورك فيكم


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (25 ديسمبر 2010)

هل بالامكان اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير و ضافة الرابط الى المشاركة الاولى ان امكن ذلك و شكرا جزيلا على كل شيء


----------



## موسي الكردي (4 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (6 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## bakabata (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Jamal (20 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## م.أحمد العوّاد (20 يناير 2011)




----------



## جمال طه محمد شهاب (20 يناير 2011)

شــــــــــــكرا جــــــــــزيـــــــــــــــــلا لــــــــــــــك عــــــــــــــلــــــــــى مجـــــــهـــــــــــودك الرائـــــــــــــــع


----------



## محمد مكاوي هارون (12 فبراير 2011)

كتاب مفيد


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_aboelazem (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس​


----------



## سهي بروزه (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nakib12 (15 فبراير 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## محمودشمس (15 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يوفقك ويسدد خطاك*​


----------



## maya_7 (12 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ، و أعان جيشنا الكريم بقيادته الكريمة ، علي ما تقوم به من أعمال


----------



## ريبين اغا (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## asd_eng (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخ لبيب عالكتاب وعلى سهولة النقل وبارك الله بيك


----------



## 1qaz (28 مارس 2011)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله الف خير


----------



## 1qaz (28 مارس 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## diaa_500 (9 أبريل 2011)

شكرا ... وجزاك الله خير... وجزي الله خيرا كل من ينشر علما


----------



## قلب الأحبة (9 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير يـــا أخ لبيب الحربي على الكتاب القيم 

والحمد لله الرابط لسه شغال : ) 

الكتاب رااااااائع جداااااااااااااااااااا 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## arch_hamada (19 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## Eng mhmd (19 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (21 أبريل 2011)

مشكور وجارى التحميل


----------



## nigm_84 (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير فعلا كتاب قيم وكنا محتاجينه


----------



## محمد بن عطيه ميدان (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خليل السعدون (14 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يا الغالي على هذا المجهود الكبير وفقك الله


----------



## حسن احمد (14 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.z.n (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي الكريم


----------



## البار بوالديه (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الخيرات حبيبنا فى الله وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## احمدالزيادي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم*


----------



## احمدالزيادي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم
على هذا الكتاب الجيد
*


----------



## م. محمد جمعه (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## alnini_eng (2 مارس 2012)

​*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم علي الكتاب الاكثر من ممتاز*


----------



## pastawisy (6 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## البعيد القريب (6 مارس 2012)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد النواري (6 مارس 2012)

شكرا يا اخي جاري التحميل


----------



## معتز عرزون (18 مارس 2013)

*شكرا يا اخانا الكريم على مجهودك وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------

